# 3D On Demand??



## dismayed (Dec 24, 2011)

Am I missing it somehow, or is their no on demand service for 3D movies? Is 3DCINEMA the only way to rent a 3D movie on DirecTV? 

If so I find that odd. Seems like on demand would be more cost effective for them than dedicating a PPV channel to it. Plus I could rent whatever not just what's currently airing. 

Just curious. 




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup, no 3D VOD. just 3D PPV. there used to be 4 3D channels, now we are just down to two. Won't be surprised if these eventually disappear 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

3D is dying out


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I, too, am surprised that they're not offering 3D via VOD. I recently got a new TV that supports 3D, and while I don't really care about 3D nor did I buy the TV because of the 3D support, I wanted to try out a movie but was disappointed that the 3D PPV channel shows one movie at a time for days, and the movie showing at the time wasn't anything I wanted to watch.

Given the lack of demand, VOD would surely be a better place for it than a full time linear channel.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

On Directv it's more lack of content than lack of demand. The free channels has very few shows of interest and the ones they do have are all repeats. ESPN 3D had sports events that were 2 or 3 years old.. Blue Ray is the way to go now to enjoy 3D. Netflix is streaming some 3D stuff but again with lack of content.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

joed32 said:


> On Directv it's more lack of content than lack of demand. The free channels has very few shows of interest and the ones they do have are all repeats. ESPN 3D had sports events that were 2 or 3 years old.. Blue Ray is the way to go now to enjoy 3D. Netflix is streaming some 3D stuff but again with lack of content.


Right, but they have three or four 3D movies on PPV this month. Those 4 movies could be VOD so you don't have to wait a week for, say, Star Trek in 3D. It'd also free up a linear channel.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes it would but the average sub probably never even looks through the VOD stuff They can get more "buys" by having them visible in the guide.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Keep hoping that the 3D content that HBO has made available on cable On Demand might one day make it to the 3D offerings on DIRECTV. As mentioned earlier I don't understand why they don't make the 3D PPV's that they have now also available via a DoD channel, doesn't take any bandwidth on the satellites and gives the customers more options.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If you have a 3d capable BR player and want to try rental by mail movies instead of buying, I've had great service from http://stores.3d-blurayrental.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> Keep hoping that the 3D content that HBO has made available on cable On Demand might one day make it to the 3D offerings on DIRECTV. As mentioned earlier I don't understand why they don't make the 3D PPV's that they have now also available via a DoD channel, doesn't take any bandwidth on the satellites and gives the customers more options.


So make a VOD "channel" with just 4 movies???? seems kind of lame...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> So make a VOD "channel" with just 4 movies???? seems kind of lame...


No, there's more then four 3D movies that they could put on a DoD channel, it doesn't have to be just the movies that are in the real time channel rotation.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

peds48 said:


> So make a VOD "channel" with just 4 movies???? seems kind of lame...


Not any less lame than one 3D movie a week. Almost all 3D capable customers are going to have a DVR. Rotate each movie through the day, at the very least. If they did VOD, they could leave the movies up there indefinitely.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> No, there's more then four 3D movies that they could put on a DoD channel, it doesn't have to be just the movies that are in the real time channel rotation.


Dont you think if they had more 3D movies they will showing on PPV alternating more often....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

JosephB said:


> Not any less lame than one 3D movie a week. Almost all 3D capable customers are going to have a DVR. Rotate each movie through the day, at the very least. If they did VOD, they could leave the movies up there indefinitely.


exactly, but at least it keeps repeating to make it look more interesting than having a VOD channel with just one movie or two


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Dont you think if they had more 3D movies they will showing on PPV alternating more often....


Who knows what their reasoning is. But I'd doubt that a movie studio would object too much if they had the 3D PPV's that they've cycled for the past 6 to 12 months available for DoD if that meant they might make more money from a rental?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I have to think if they had a VoD channel they could come up with more than the two or three movies a month that are on the linear channel. Some of them they might lose rights to, but there's a lot of 3D content out there. The studios would love to monetize that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> 3D is dying out


Yup it is.


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

Comcast has 2 3D On Demand Channels. HBO and Starz. Plus they have other On Demand 3D programming similar to 3net. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Yup it is.


On broadcast TV yes but not in the theaters. Gravity sold more 3D tickets that 2D and at a higher cost per.


----------

